# Hello from Michigan



## bumpman (Dec 23, 2007)

Wife and I made kielbasa last weekend and she prefers smoked not fresh sausage..........so now we have a smoker. Have all ready found this site very informative but am such a novice.  Many, many questions to be asked.  Maiden voyage was 4 links of sausage and a couple boneless pork loin chops. We are using a 34' Smoke Hollow Smoker.  Very little info came with this outfit. More like none!


----------



## ron50 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum

Here is a link that give a little information about their smokers:

olp-inc.com

If you have the 34" I'm assuming it is a vertical gas unit similar to my Camp Chef Smoke Vault. If you have any questions ask away and the people here will be more then happy to help.


----------



## richtee (Dec 23, 2007)

Howdee! Welcome to SMF from Lake Orion. I don't run that particular smoker, but I do make a bit of sausage. OK...alot. And other stuff too. Sign up for the 5 day ecourse here...good stuff and Smoke on Michigan!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 23, 2007)

welcome to the SMF bumpman! I'd like to join the others in welcoming you to the best meat smoking forum on the internet. Also, I heartily support Richtee's suggestion regarding the five day smoking course. It's full of great information. So, don't be a stranger. Let us hear from you often.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!
Where ya at in Michigan??


----------



## brentman0110 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! Cold much there in Michigan?


----------



## meowey (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you are here!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  A great place for info.


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Lots of great info from lots of great people here.


----------



## gramason (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 26, 2007)

welcome to SMF from flint


----------



## garyt (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a Smoke Hollow #5. If you do any reading on the site it is pretty much the same as what is called a GOSM here. Next time I use mine I am going to try sand in the water pan due to advice I got here. I feel it might help in the winter. Welcome again and some things you have to try soon if you haven't had them are a fatty and absolutely, pulled pork, mine and my families favorite. There is a tutorial here by Jeff on how to use a GOSM that I found helped me a lot because like you said It is a great smoker but it comes with very little info. Get yourself a wind break and go smokin!


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 26, 2007)

welcome to the smf.you will learn from theese peaple,very informitive.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! We're glad to have you aboard. There are lots of friendly people here who are ready and willing to share their experience. So make yourself at home and don't be shy about asking questions.


----------



## mudhen43 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello to everyone.  This is my first time ever on a forum and this one seems very cool.  I'm just at the tip of the iceberg with what a grill or smoker can do so please bear with me.  I just graduated from burgers and hotdogs and now working on chickens.  I already have alot of questions.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, MudHen! We're glad to have you aboard. Make yourself at home and look around.

If you start your own thread, people will be more likely to see it and give you a proper welcome.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## dk2851 (Dec 27, 2007)

welcome to the site, great people here and plenty of help... they made my first smoke a success


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!  as you can see there are lots of friendly folks here... Great place to find anything and everything for smokin'  so welcome... enjoy the place!


----------

